# E3 2015 Updates Megathread



## Alok (May 1, 2015)

*E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

*PC-Focused E3 Press Conference Announced
*
*First-ever "PC Gaming Show" slated for June 16*
*static1.gamespot.com/uploads/original/1179/11799911/2857349-pc.jpg

E3 is going to be especially busy this year.

In addition to the regular conferences from Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo, Ubisoft, and Electronic Arts (as well as Bethesda and Square Enix), there will be a new PC-focused press briefing, organizers announced today.

The first-ever "PC Gaming Show" will be held Tuesday, June 16 at 5 PM PDT. It's being put on by chip-maker AMD and PC Gamer magazine and will be held at the Belasco Theater in Los Angeles.

You'll be able to watch it live on Twitch.

"The time is right for a PC-focused event in the week of E3 and we're honored to be part of bringing the industry together," AMD executive Matt Skynner said in the announcement.

The PC Gaming Show will be hosted by eSports figure Sean "Day[9]" Plott. Below is a list of confirmed attendees and speakers, while more will be announced later.

DayZ creator Dean Hall
Gears of War designer Cliff Bleszinski
Blizzard Entertainment
Bohemia Interactive
Cloud Imperium Games
Tripwire Interactive
Square Enix
Obsidian
Paradox Interactive
Devolver Digital
Humble Bundle



*E3 2015 Press Conference Schedule
*

*Sunday, June 14*

Bethesda - 6:30 PM PDT

*Monday, June 15*

Microsoft - 9:30 AM PDT
Electronic Arts - 1 PM PDT
Ubisoft - 3 PM PDT
Sony - 6 PM PDT

*Tuesday, June 16*

Nintendo - 9 AM PDT
Square Enix - 10 AM PDT
PC Gaming Show - 5 PM PDT



Source:GameSpot


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

What will be shown by HB I wonder.


----------



## iittopper (May 1, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



gameranand said:


> What will be shown by HB I wonder.



maybe their successive sales and charity figures ?


----------



## gameranand (May 1, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



iittopper said:


> maybe their successive sales and charity figures ?



Yeah could be.


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

*E3 2015 Press Conference Schedule
*

*Sunday, June 14*

Bethesda - 6:30 PM PDT

*Monday, June 15*

Microsoft - 9:30 AM PDT
Electronic Arts - 1 PM PDT
Ubisoft - 3 PM PDT
Sony - 6 PM PDT

*Tuesday, June 16*

Nintendo - 9 AM PDT
Square Enix - 10 AM PDT
PC Gaming Show - 5 PM PDT


----------



## Alok (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

*Capcom*, the leading developer and publisher of video games, have today announced new details for their upcoming title lineup and confirmed the roster of playable titles to be shown at the 2015 Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3) in Los Angeles next week.

The newly announced *Mega Man Legacy Collection* includes faithful reproductions of the original six Mega Man games along with a new Challenge Mode and a Museum collection of art assets that will appeal to both new players and diehard fans. This digital collection will be available across North America and Europe this summer for PlayStation 4 computer entertainment system, Xbox One, the all-in-one games and entertainment system from Microsoft, and PC, followed by a winter release on Nintendo 3DS. In addition to playable demos for *Mega Man Legacy Collection, Resident Evil 0, and Devil May Cry 4 Special Edition*, E3 will be the first major event appearance for the highly anticipated *Street Fighter V*, which will hype up its presence with a tournament stage and interactive photo opportunity for attendees. Capcom will release new assets and information for Street Fighter V on June 15.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

And surprise announcement by Valve?


----------



## Alok (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

These games are confirmed to be at E3

*i.imgur.com/SedEqM6.png?1


----------



## Piyush (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

Dean Hall attending E3! Interesting...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

most interested in Divinity Original sin Enhanced edition followed by Doom and Fallout


----------



## Alok (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



Nerevarine said:


> most interested in Divinity Original sin Enhanced edition followed by Doom and Fallout



You have original sin ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

Yep, loved the game

GOG users get  to have the enhanced edition for free


----------



## Alok (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



Nerevarine said:


> Yep, loved the game
> 
> GOG users get  to have the enhanced edition for free



I see


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

the main soundtrack composer of Original sin passed away 5 days ago


----------



## Alok (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

Rest in peace Kirill Poprovsky while I listen to your amazing tunes. Divinity: Original Sin soundtrack was great and one of my all-time favourite.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

No Just Cause 3


----------



## Alok (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



ZTR said:


> No Just Cause 3



that list includes confirmed so far not all. So there is hope.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

So many Pc games title. Finally Reminds me of good old days ................ :'( (tears of joy)


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

For me following are in watchlist
1. Fallout 4
2. XCOM 2
3. The Technomancer


----------



## Desmond (Jun 14, 2015)

E3 2015 kicks off today, starting at 8:10 PM IST.

A live stream is available on Youtube here: *www.youtube.com/e3?feature=int-yo-e3

Complete schedule: The complete E3 2015 livestream schedule | Polygon

This thread is to be updated with all announcements and reveals on the E3 press conferences.

Highlight for today: Bethesda's press conference is scheduled today. Doom and Fallout 4 are exprected to be revealed today. (7 am IST)

Bethesda's Twitch channel will also broadcast their E3 coverage here: Twitch


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2015)

OMG I just saw Doom
Doom snap map for you to create own maps
coming to PS4, XBOXONE and PC


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

Bethesda conference going on . Dishonoured 2 officially announced.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Piyush (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

Elder Scrolls Legends: Card game


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

Bethesda's E3 press conference details:

Full stream:



Games revealed:

- Doom
- Dishonored 2
- Fallout 4
- Elder Scrolls Online: Tamriel Unlimited
- The Elder Scrolls Legends (card game similar to Hearthstone)
- Fallout Shelter (Mobile game for iPhone)
- Battlecry

Fallout 4 expected to be released on 10th November 2015. Fallout Shelter will be available immediately after the press conference on the App Store.

Doom expected to be released in Spring 2016.

No timeframes given for the rest. Battlecry (team based multiplayer) expected to be out this year.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/191211-e3-2015-pc-gaming-show.html


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

I'm gonna download Bethesda Press Conference for sure for Dishonored and Fallout 4.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



gameranand said:


> I'm gonna download Bethesda Press Conference for sure for Dishonored and Fallout 4.



Yep totally worth it


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



Alok said:


> Yep totally worth it



Can you give me the link for that.....Complete press conference.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



gameranand said:


> Can you give me the link for that.....Complete press conference.





- - - Updated - - -

Gamespot version is broken


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

Holy $hit thats 3.5 GB size in 1080p. Oh well I guess I'll download it anyway.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



gameranand said:


> Holy $hit thats 3.5 GB size in 1080p. Oh well I guess I'll download it anyway.



I'v already  but I don't like new doom tbh , it is kind of unnecessary to me.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



Alok said:


> I'v already  but I don't like new doom tbh , it is kind of unnecessary to me.



You downloaded 3.5 GB or 720p one ?? 
Yeah I agree Doom is not really necessary but its alright that they are doing one remaster. I am more pissed at Capcom who are not doing anything but this.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



gameranand said:


> You downloaded 3.5 GB or 720p one ??
> Yeah I agree Doom is not really necessary but its alright that they are doing one remaster. I am more pissed at Capcom who are not doing anything but this.



720p : 2.2 GB , 1080p is video only on the catching site I use.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



Alok said:


> 720p : 2.2 GB , 1080p is video only on the catching site I use.



What do you mean ?? I am downloading 1080p as of now.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

Doom has impressive graphics, but the gameplay seemed pretty meh. I mean its not that bad, but it looks too multiplayer focused.

Fallout 4 obviously was the crown jewel of the conference.

Dishonored 2 reminds me of No One Lives Forever.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep bethesda will lead this conference.  Nintendo can't do this time


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Bethesda still holds the crown for making one of the best games (with mods of course) to last so many years. Most of their game last more than 3-4 years before being inactive. And thats a feat to achieve, so when they announced their press conference then it was obvious that no one will beat them at E3 for sure. They can just announce 1 game and gamers will go crazy about it forgetting everything else.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

One redeeming grace for Doom in my books would be to add a vague storyline, kinda similar to Shadow Warrior. Shadow Warrior was fun, despite of the fact that it too is an endless Shoot 'em up. They might add it at a later stage though. We have to wait and watch.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)

Doom 4 gameplay tease from E3, just because I don't want to download 3.5 GB
[YOUTUBE]NteAPGprDJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh I am downloading that 3.5 GB for Fallout 4, Dishonered 2 not Doom.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 15, 2015)

Here are longer gameplay vids of Doom:



However, this hell video got me interested:


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh I am downloading that 3.5 GB for Fallout 4, Dishonered 2 not Doom.



You can find separate videos for those too if you are just looking for that.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Faun said:


> You can find separate videos for those too if you are just looking for that.



Yeah I know that but I just want the whole thing. Its first Bethesda conference after all and its kinda PC centric as well so worth it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)

Watched Fallout 4 stuff


Hyped up crafting and other stuff but doesn't really stand out for me.

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Here are longer gameplay vids of Doom:
> 
> 
> 
> However, this hell video got me interested:



Revenant is the hero Doom needs 

It's like Doom 3 environment and Brutal Doom gameplay. Nice graphics. I don't think I will spend on this though. Still looking for something refreshing, not a rehash. Dying Light was the game the surprised me.


----------



## 007 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



Nerevarine said:


> Yep, loved the game
> 
> GOG users get  to have the enhanced edition for free


All existing owners (Steam or GOG) get EE for free. Steam users will have a separate game entry in their library. Not an upgrade of existing version.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 15, 2015)

^ Yes i noticed that late, the enhanced version will have higher system rqeuirements with DX11 etc


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

Dark souls iii and garden warfare 2 being shown right now

- - - Updated - - -

*Forget everything ..MICROSOFT (sea of thieves, rise of TR, fable legends, hololense gaming, gears 4) nailed today's show.  Now this is next gen *

- - - Updated - - -

Minecraft with hololense is mind-blowing (its on the table)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

Xbox one is backwards compatible !!!


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2015)

Xbox One to be Backward Compatible with Xbox 360 Games, Microsoft Reveals at E3 2015 - GameSpot

Major game changer in the console wars imo. Microsoft just gave all the x360 owners a solid reason to upgrade..
gg MS


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

And they said mods of Fallout 4 PC version will be playable on xbox one

- - - Updated - - -

btw here is minecraft 

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--4dXZgpAJ--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/1298515391511436177.gif


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

As much I want to be exited about hololense gaming, I can't. Technology is still very new and needs a lot of time to mature. Yeah backward compatibility is nice and now Sony will have to do something about it or it might just loose the console war.
Controller will take a lot of time to reach in India. All in all I liked their conference but Bethesda is still the king for me as for now.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

*youtu.be/Y5wssYZHVWc


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

Controller is 149$, and that is really expensive when it comes here.


----------



## snap (Jun 16, 2015)

E3 2015 Recap - Game Trailers, Announcements, Conferences


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

new Trackmania announced, [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] will go crazy


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> new Trackmania announced, [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] will go crazy





OMG. When? where?
I am already pending to buy Trackmania Canyon and Valley!  And NEW trackmania?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXU5k4U8x20

Look at the new star wars multiplayer gameplay. Looks cool.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2015)

Apart from Fallout, other games Im looking for are The Division, FF VII remake, Fable legends and ME Andromeda


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXU5k4U8x20
> 
> Look at the new star wars multiplayer gameplay. Looks cool.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> OMG. When? where?
> I am already pending to buy Trackmania Canyon and Valley!  And NEW trackmania?



[YOUTUBE]watch?v=3piye62BYf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



ZTR said:


> *youtu.be/Y5wssYZHVWc


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

WHOA News of the day 

FF VII getting all new REMAKE.



- - - Updated - - -

Holy **** PC version will be following as well


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

No one exited for Technomancer ??


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> No one exited for Technomancer ??



Hmm didn't noticed even 

- - - Updated - - -

Square Enix stock prices after ff vii remake announcement 

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--1b35fb2L--/1299219691249914542.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Its a new IP and looks promising, thats why I like it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2015)

Star Wars Battlefront : Vader? ! is that you? I'm sold


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 16, 2015)

Deus Ex Mankind Divided hasn't been shown yet. It's going to be shown at PC Gaming Show. Yay.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

Square enix playing Just Cause III. Parachute has been replaced with wing-suit. Rico flying like superman now


----------



## Vyom (Jun 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> [YOUTUBE]watch?v=3piye62BYf4[/YOUTUBE]


Thanks. The new trackmania seems ok. Just a lot of bling bling. Lots of colorful stages perhaps. But cars are downgraded? 
In canyon and valley at least landscape was breathtaking. Hard to tell how will Trackmania Turbo turns out without any new feature announcement.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> Square enix playing Just Cause III. Parachute has been replaced with wing-suit. Rico flying like superman now


Actually there is both parachute and wingsuit


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Actually there is both parachute and wingsuit



but they did used it even once in e3 trailer. And that grapple glide was being performed on wingsuits only


----------



## ZTR (Jun 17, 2015)

Alok said:


> but they did used it even once in e3 trailer. And that grapple glide was being performed on wingsuits only


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggKKCyJXHOA

Check again


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

Is there a website or YouTube page where I can download and watch all the conferences?


----------



## Alok (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



tanmaymohan said:


> Is there a website or YouTube page where I can download and watch all the conferences?



*www.youtube.com/e3?

- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggKKCyJXHOA
> 
> Check again



oh yes may be I was looking somewhere else when they were showing parachute.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*

Any video that summarizes all the conferences in about 25-30 mins


----------



## Alok (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



v.Na5h said:


> Any video that summarizes all the conferences in about 25-30 mins



not yet but you may prefer to watch only what you interested in. separate game trailers are available for each game


----------



## warfreak (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: E3 2015 : PC Gaming Show*



v.Na5h said:


> Any video that summarizes all the conferences in about 25-30 mins



There's one for microsoft

Microsoft E3 2015 Press Conference Trailer Roundup - GameSpot

Separate trailers for each game showcased. There will be more from other publishers soon. They are probably already out on their respective youtube channels.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 18, 2015)

Excited........please don't mess it up Bioware
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG8V9dRqSsw


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 18, 2015)

true_lies said:


> Excited........please don't mess it up Bioware
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG8V9dRqSsw


----------



## archangel (Jul 2, 2015)

i loved just cause 3 and fallout 4 the best ones from e3


----------

